# نبدة مهمة على المعالجات الدقيقة



## abd_alkaraim (3 فبراير 2010)

في البداية ما هي وحدة المعالجة المركزية Central Processing Unit ؟ وما هي مكوناتها ؟ 

وحدة المعالجة المركزية هي عبارة عن دائرة متكاملة مصممة على شريحة صغيرة من مادة السليكون وتماثل فى حجمها طابع البريد وتتكون هذه الوحدة من ملايين الترانزستوررات الصغيرة الحجم وتتصل فيما بينها بأسلاك دقيقة للغاية من الألمونيوم وكانت أول وحدة معالجة هي التي أنتجتها شركة إنتل عام 1971 (وحدة الـ 4004) وتحتوي على 2.300 ترانزستور أما أحدث معالج (إنتل بنتيوم III) فيحتوى على 27.1 مليون ترانزستور . تنقسم وحدة المعالجة المركزية عادة إلى سبعة أقسام هي : 

وحدة التحكم ووحدة المنطق الرياضي (Arithmetic Logic Unit) ووحدة متابعة تنفيذ الأوامر ووحدة فك التشفير ووحدة ما قبل المعلومات ووحدة كود الناقل والذاكرة الفورية Cache Memory والتي تنقسم عادة بين تخرين الأوامر وتخزين المعلومات والبيانات . 

والذاكرة الفورية هي جزء صغير جداً من ذاكرة أكبر بالغة السرعة وتوجد فى وحدة المعالجة المركزية أو بالقرب الشديد منها ، ويمكن لهذه الذاكرة تخزين أحدث البرامج التي دخل عليها المستخدم وذلك كمرجع سريع وسهل لمراجعة تنفيذ الأوامر وعندما تتلقى وحدة المعالجة المركزية أمر إحضار بيانات أو تنفيذ أمر ما فإنها تقوم دائماً بمراجعة الذاكرة لمعرفة هل المهمة أو الأمر المطلوب تنفيذه موجود فيها أم لا ، وإذا لم تكن كذلك فلابد من إحضار البيانات المطلوبة من الذاكرة الرئيسية وهو ما يستغرق وقتاً أبطأ قليلاً . 

ورغم أن هذه الشرائح تختلف فيما بينها فى أكثر من جانب لكنها جميعاً تتوافق مع وحدة المعالجة المركزية التي أنتجتها شركة أنتل (Intel x98) حيث طورت انتل هذه الشريحة وأدخلت في عام 1978 شريحة 8086 وفى عام 1982 اخترعت انتل المعالج 80586 CPU 16 bit الذي يعتبر أول معالج يستطيع تشغيل كل البرامج التي كان المعالج السابق يشغلها . وبعد ذلك ظهرت معالجات أسرع منها معالج 80386 (32 Bit) وبنتيوم 80486 وغيرها من المعالجات الرائدة التي تستطيع تشغيل أي برامج كانت تعمل على المعالج القديم وهذا الأسلوب من التوافق مع القديم – توافق المعالج الجديد لتشغيل إصدارات البرامج السابقة التي كانت تعمل على المعالج القديم . 

تتوافق معالجات AMD مع وحدة المعالجة المركزية (X 36) وكذلك معالجات Cyrix III من إنتاج شركة VIA ويمكن تشغيل الويندوز وبرامجها المتعددة باستخدام أي منها ولكن كفاءة التشغيل ستختلف من معالج لآخر حسب الدعم الداخلي للأوامر الإضافية وحسب الوسيلة التي سيتم بها فك شفرة أوامر معالجات انتل . 


كلما كان أصغر … كلما كان أفضل !! 

صنعت أغلب وحدات المعالجة المركزية الحالية باستخدام تقنية الـ 0.18 ميكرو وهذا الرقم يشير إلى المسافة بين المكونات القريبة على سطح الشريحة وهذه المسافة (أي 1.11 ميكرو) أصغر من سمك شعرة رأس الإنسان بمقدار 500 مرة . 

وهذه التقنيات المتناهية فى الصغر تسمح بوضع عدد أكبر من الترانزستورات فى نفس المنطقة كما تساعد على إمكانية وضع تصميمات أعقد للشريحة الإلكترونية أو أحجام صغيرة من وحدات التحكم المركزية . وهذا يعنى أن المعالج يمكن أن يحتوى على أكثر من وحدة تحكم مثبتة على نفس شريحة السليكون ، وهو ما يعنى قدرة أكبر وتكاليف أقل وأرباحاً أكثر للشركة المنتجة ، وعندما تقل المسافة بين الترانزستورات يقل استهلاك الطاقة أيضاً ، وهذه من الأخبار السارة وخاصة للذين يعانون من سرعة نضوب الطاقة في أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمولة (النوت بوك واللابتوب) حيث تزيد المسافة الدقيقة بين وحدات الترانزستور من قدرة وحدة المعالجة المركزية على ألداء بسرعات عالية جداً . 

وبعد هذه المقدمة النظرية الطويلة ننتقل الآن إلى الحديث عن أنواع المعالجات التي تتنافس بضراوة على اعتلاء عرش المعالجات وهى : 

1) معالج بنتيوم III ومعالج سبليرون وكلاهما من إنتاج انتل . 

2) معالج أثلون ودورون وكلاهما من إنتاج شركة AMD. 

3) معالج Cyrix III وهو من إنتاج شركة VIA. 

هذه هي الأسماء الرسمية . 

1) معالج بنتيوم III : 

يعد معالج بنتيوم (III 450) ميجاهرتز الأحدث فى سلسة المعالجات التي طورتها انتل وقد ظهرت عام 1999 أما عائلة معالجات انتل الشهيرة فقد بدأت بمعالج بنتيوم برو عام 1995 ، وكانت المعالجات التي تتراوح سرعتها بين 450 و 600 ميجاهرتز تصنع باستخدام تقنية الـ 0.25 ميكرو وتستخدم التصميم الذي اشتهر به معالج بنتيوم III الجديد أما المعالجات التي تزيد سرعاتها على 600 ميجاهرتز فتستخدم تقنية الـ 0.18 ميكرو وتصميم معالج سيليرون ، ورغم وجود معالجين من إنتاج انتل بنفس السرعة لكن أحدهما يتميز بأنه صنع بتقنية 0.18 ميكرو ولهذا يكتب عليه حرفE الذي يعني قدرة أكبر على التشغيل . 

وتتراوح سرعات معالجات بنتيوم III المتوافرة في الأسواق من 667 إلى وحدة جيجاهرتز ، وفى غضون أيام قليلة سيصدر معالج بنتيوم III بسرعة 1.133 جيجاهرتز ولن يمر وقت طويل قبل ظهور معالج بنتيوم 4 بسرعة تتراوح بين 1.300 جيجاهرتز و 1.400 جيجاهرتز ، وشرعت شركة انتل بالفعل فى بناء معمل لتصنيع الشرائح الإلكترونية بتقنية الـ 0.13 ميكرو رغم أنه غير معروف حالياً إذا كانت هذه التقنية ستستخدم فقط لوحدات المعالجة المركزية الجديدة أم لإطالة حياة بنتيوم III مقابل المنافسة الحادة التي يواجهها من قبل معالج أثلون (Athion) . 

2) معالج انتل سبليرون : 

أعلنت شركة انتل عن معالج سبليرون لأول مرة فى بداية عام 1998 بسرعة 300 و 266 ميجاهرتز وربما تكون قد استخدمت تقنية بنتيوم II ولكنها خفضت مساحة ذاكرة الكاش المستوى الثاني لخفض التكاليف وقد أثر ذلك على الأداء كثيراً لدرجة أن الشركة قامت بتطوير معالج جديد اسمه Mendocino بعد ذلك بعدة أشهر ويحتوى على 138 كيلة بايت من ذاكرة الكاش المستوى الثاني . 

ويستخدم معالج Celerons Mendocino تقنية 0.25 ميكرو وتصل سرعته إلى 533 ميجاهرتز أما المعالجات الأسرع والتي تعمل بسرعة 533 ميحاهرتز وأكثر فتستخدم نفس التقنية معالج سيليرون (0.18 ميكرو) ورغم ذلك فهناك اختلافات بالنسبة لذاكرة الكاش وناقل البيانات الأساسي (FSB الذي سنناقشه فيما بعد وستلاحظ أن معالج سيليرون 533 ميجاهرتز) والذي يستخدم أحدث تقنية علية حرفA ويتوافر بالأسواق معالجات سيليرون بسرعة 800 ميجاهرتز ومن المتوقع أن تتواجد المعالجات التي تعمل بسرعة تصل إلى 800 ميجاهرتز فى الأسواق فى بداية السنة الجديدة . 

3) معالج Athlon من إنتاج AMD : 

عندما ظهر معالج Athlon لأول مرة في أغسطس من العام الماضي أعلن عن نفسه بقوة حيث تصل سرعته إلى 600 ميجاهرتز وأثبت أنه قادر على منافسة انتل ، وقد استخدمت النماذج الأولى من المعالجات تقنية 0.25 ميكرو أما المعالجات الحديثة فتستخدم تقنية 0.18 ميكرو فى بداية شهر يونيو من هذا العام أنتجت AMD معالج Athlon بتقنية جديدة ودقة متناهية في الصغر تضاهى ابتكارات انتل والدقة التي تتمتع بها معالجاتها . 

يستخدم معالج Athlon تقنية 00.18 ميكرو ويتوافر بالأسواق بسرعات تتفاوت ما بين 700 إلى 1000 ميجاهرتز بزيادات قدرها 50 ميجاهرتز (بمعنى أن كل معالج يزيد على المعالج الآخر بمقدار 50 ميجاهرتز بحد أقصى للسرعة 1000 ميجاهرتز) . ويتوقع الخبراء أن تستمر المنافسة مع معالجات انتل طويلاً . وفى العام القادم ستعلن AMD عن إدخال المعالجة المركزية الجديدة التى ستحول نوع وحدات التحكم التقليدية من X86 إلى bit 64. 

4) معالج Duron من شركة AMD : 

أعلنت AMD عن معالج Duron في يونيو من هذا العام ، ويستخدم هذا المعالج دقة تصل إلى 0.18 ميكرو ويتوافر بالأسواق بسرعات 600 و 650 و 700 و 750 ميجاهرتز ويبشر هذا المعالج بدور كبير في المستقبل بكفاءته التي تتوسط بين كفاءة معالج Celeron ومعالج بنتيوم III وسعره المعقول المناسب لمستوى السوق وحتى الآن تفوق سرعته معالج Celeron ومن المؤكد أن شركة AMD ستظل رائدة كذلك لفترة طويلة . 

5) معالج Cyrix III من VIA : 

أعلنت شركة VIA عن معالجتها Cyrix III فى المعرض السنوي Computex الذي أقيم فى تايوان فى شهر يونيو الماضي ، اشترت شركة VIA معالج Cyrix من شركة National Semiconductor في يونيو من العام الماضي ثم امتلكت بعد ذلك شركة مركز تصميم المعالجات Centaur . ورغم استخدام أسم تجارى قوى IPT Winchip لهذا المعالج فإن تصميمه ينتمي إلى نفس فئة التصميمات الموجودة فى IPT Winchip . 

يستخدم معالج Cyrix دقة تصل إلى 0.18 ميكرو ويتوافر فى الأسواق بسرعات تصل إلى 500 و 533 و 600 ميجاهرتز وسيدعم الإصدار الجديد من هذا المعالج سرعة 733 ميجاهرتز وأكثر ويطلق عليه اسم Samuel 2 ويستخدم دقة تصل إلى 0.15 ميكرو ومن المتوقع أن يتم إنتاج معالج Cyrix III بسرعة 800 ميجاهرتز قيل نهاية هذا العام وسيتبعه بعد فترة قليلة أول معالج Cyrix بسرعة واحد جيجاهرتز . 


الأحجام وفراغات الإدخال 

يتكون كل من معالج بنتيوم III ومعالج Celeron من 27 مليون ترنزستور وحجم يصل إلى حوالي 106 ميليمترات مربع بينما يصل حجم شريحة معالج Athlon إلى 120 مليمتر مربع ويتكون من 37 مليون ترنزستور ويصل حجم معالج Duron إلى 100 مليمتراً مربعاً أما معالج VIA Cyrix III فيصل حجم الشريحة كلما زاد عدد الشرائح التي يمكنك تثبيتها على سطح الرقاقة الإلكترونية أثناء التصنيع وكل مكون من مكونات الشريحة الإلكترونية وفى معالج بنتيوم III تحتل ذاكرة الكاش حوالي ثلث مساحة الشريحة . 

وقد تكون شريحة المعالج نفسها أصغر من طابع البريد ولذا يجب تسليمها فى معدات أكبر حتى يمكن استخدام نقاطها الإلكترونية الدقيقة . 

ومعالجات الوقت الحالي تثبت في جهاز الكمبيوتر بأحد شكلين : معالج يتم تركيبه في الفراغات المربعة وآخر يتم تركيبه فى خانات خاصة في اللوحة الأم . 

قامت شركة Intel بتصنيع كارتريدج لمعالج بنتيوم II ويسمح ذلك لشركة انتل باستخدام تفاعل أسرع بين وحدة المعالجة المركزية وشرائح المستوى الثاني الخارجية ثم إدخال هذه المجموعة بالكامل فى كارتردج صغير سميك وهذا الأسلوب من التغليف والتعبئة موجود في كل بنتيوم II ومعالج Celeron الأصلي ومازال مستخدماً لكل سرعات معالج بنتيوم III وتستخدم شركة AMD كارتردج مشابه فى التصميم لوحدة تشغيل معالج Athlon. 


الدعم الثنائي وحدة المعالجة المركزية 

نظرياً تدعم كل معالجات بنتيوم III مواصفات وحدة المعالجة المركزية الثنائية ولكن عملياً تدعمها معالجات بنتيوم التي تحمل إقرار انتل الرسمي بصلاحيتها للدعم الثنائي فقط ويستثنى من ذلك بعض المعالجات الأولى وبالنسبة لمعالج Celeron فهو لا يدعم مواصفات وحدة المعالجة المركزية الثنائية أما معالج Athlon فهو يدعم مواصفات وحدة التشغيل الثنائية ومعالج Duron غير مصنف من المعالجات التي تدعم ثنائية وحدة التشغيل الرئيسية ولكن ربما يكون ذلك فى المستقبل ولم تذكر الشركة المنتجة لمعالج Cyrix شيئاً عن دعمه لهذه الثنائية أبداً . 


ناقل البيانات الأمامي Front-Side bus 

يتولى الناقل مهمة تحويل كل البيانات من وإلى وحدة المعالجة المركزية ومجموعة الشرائح الأخرى والذاكرة في حالات كثيرة . 

ولناقل البيانات الأساسي تأثير كبير على أداء الجهاز كله فهو الذي يحدد سرعة دخول وخروج المعلومات والأوامر من وإلى وحدة المعالجة المركزية وعند تصنيف سرعة البيانات نجد أن أبطئهم هو معالج Celeron الذي يعمل بسرعة 66 ميجاهرتز ثم معالج بنتيوم III ومعالج Cyrix III وكل منهما يعمل إما بسرعة 100 أو 133 ميجاهرتز أما معالج انتل بنتيوم 4 فيستخدم ناقل بيانات أمامياً بسرعة 400 ميجاهرتز . 

وفى حركة ذكية حصلت شركة AMD على بروتوكول ناقل EV6 الذب أنشأته شركة Digital وتمتلكه شركة كومباك حالياً ، ورغم أن هذا المعالج يعمل بسرعة 100 ميجاهرتز لكنه يقوم بتحويل البيانات على الحواف الصاعدة والهابطة فى كل نبضة من نبضات الساعة الزمنية الداخلية في الشريحة الإلكترونية ويصل إلى معدل تحويل بيانات يقدر ب 200 ميجاهرتز بين وحدة المعالجة المركزية ومجموعات الشرائح الإلكترونية الأخرى ، وهذا الناقل مستخدم في معالج Athlon وكذلك فى معالج Duron رغم انخفاض سعره . 


ذاكرة الكاش الفورية Cache 

تضم أغلب المعالجات المستوى الأول والثاني من ذاكرة الكاش الفورية بالإضافة إلى ذاكرة النظام الأساسية وعندما تبحث وحدة المعالجة المركزية عن البيانات فهي تبحث أولاً فى ذاكرة المستوى الأول ثم تتصفح ذاكرة المستوى الثاني . وبعد ذلك تقوم بفحص الذاكرة الرئيسية ومن الواضح أنه كلما زادت سرعة حصول وحدة المعالجة المركزية على البيانات كلما زادت كفاءة أدائها. وتعتبر المساحة الخالية في الذاكرة الفورية محدودة للغاية إلى حد يسمح بتخزين البيانات التي تستخدم بكثرة فقط ، حيث أن المستوى الأول من ذاكرة الكاش مقسم بين البيانات والأوامر . 

ويتم تركيب ذاكرة الكاش المستوى الأول في شريحة واحدة المعالجة المركزية ذاتها ونتيجة لذلك فهي تعمل بنفس سرعة وحدة المعالجة المركزية وبالنسبة لذاكرة الكاش المستوى الثاني فهي أكبر في المساحة وقديماُ كانت تستخدم من خلال ناقل النظام الذي يتسم بالبطء إلى حد ما ومع إنتاج معالج بنتيوم II ابتكرت شركة انتل ناقلاً أفضل لاستخدام ذاكرة الكاش المستوى الثاني وهو يعمل بسرعة تصل إلى نصف سرعة المعالج ذاته وتشترك معالجات بنتيوم III كلها فى هذا التصميم بسرعة قصوى تصل الى 32 كيلو بايت فى ذاكرة المستوى الول وسرعة بنصف الحد الأقصى من خلال ناقل 64 بت . 

يتميز معالج Celeron بمستوى أول من ذاكرة الكاش ويصل حجمه إلى 32 كيلوبايت ومستوى ثان من الذاكرة يصل إلى 128 كيلوبايت وكلاهما مثبت على وحدة المعالجة المركزية وبهذا يعمل كلاهما بنفس سرعة وحدة المعالجة المركزية . وفى معالج بنتيوم III قامت انتل بتركيب ذاكرة الكاش من المستوى الثاني على نفس شريحة وحدة المعالجة المركزية وخفضت سعتها من 512 كيلوبايت إلى 128 كيلوبايت أي ما يساوى أربعة أضعاف معالج Celeron وبنتيوم III . وكانت الأجيال الأولى من هذا المعالج تحتوى على مستوى ثان من الذاكرة يصل إلى 512 كيلوبايت وفي بعض الحالات كانت تعمل بسرعة تصل إلى ثلث سرعة وحدة المعالجة المركزية أما معالج Athlon الحديث فيتميز بذاكرة فورية مستوى ثان تصل إلى 265 كيلوبايت وتعمل بكامل سرعتها القصوى . 

أما معالج Duron فيتباهى بمستوى أول من الذاكرة الفورية يصل إلى 128 كيلوبايت أما المستوى الثاني من الذاكرة فلا يحتوى سوى على 64 كيلوبايت وكلاهما على نفس الشريحة وبالنسبة لمعالج Cyrix ففيه مستوى أول من الذاكرة يساوى 128 كيلوبايت أما الخطأ الفادح فى هذا المعالج فهو عدم وجود مستوى ثان للذاكرة ووعدت شركة VIA بأن المعالج Samuel 2 سيحتوى على مستوى ثان من الذاكرة . 

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه في هذا الصدد هو طالما أن كلا من المستوى الأول والثاني للذاكرة يعملان بكامل سرعتهما فى اغلب وحدات الـ Cpu فلماذا لا يتم لصقها وتوحيدهما فى شريحة واحدة ظ والإجابة هي أنه بانفصالهما يمكن لكل من الذاكرتين أن نظم وتعالج البيانات بشكل مستقل حيث يعتقد مصممو الشرائح والرقائق الإلكترونية أنه سيؤدى إلى الأداء الأفضل ورغم أن كلا من شركة AMD وشركة VIA يفخران بمستوى أول من الذاكرة يصل إلى 128 كيلوبايت مقارنة بالمستوى الأول للذاكرة فى معالج بنتيوم والذي يساوى 32 كيلوبايت لكن شركة انتل ترى أنه كلما زاد حجم الذاكرة زاد الوقت الذي تستغرقه الذاكرة في البحث وفي حالة تخزين أوامر كثيرة ستكون سرعة الاستجابة بطيئة أما AMD و VIA فلا يريان أي معنى فى ذاكرة تساوى 32 كيلوبايت رغم تقدم عمليات التصنيع الدقيقة والوصول إلى مستوى عال من الكفاءة والدقة فى العصر الحالي . 


الأوامر الخارجية 

أغلب وحدات التشغيل الرئيسية التي تستخدم مع الأوامر الخارجية متوافقة وحدات X86 ومن الجدير بالملاحظة إضافة انتل القيمة من أوامر الوسائط المتعددة الجديدة التى تسمى MMX والتي ظهرت لأول مرة في بنتيوم MH566 MMX أما الآن فهي موجودة فى كل بنتيوم ووحدة تشغيل . 

سارعت شركة AMD بإضافة مجموعتها من حوالى 21 متراً تسمى‍ 3D Now! ويقوم مصمموا البرامج ومطوروها باستغلال هذه الأوامر الخارجية لزيادة سرعة التشغيل فى حالة وجود وحدة تشغيل مناسبة سواء كانت MMX أو 3D NOW واليوم كل نظام تشغيل وكل برنامج ناهيك عن كروت الجرافيك بإرسال إشارات ونداءات الى هذه الأوامر الخارجية لتحسن أداء الصوت والصورة . 

وفى بنتيوم III أضافت انتل مجموعة جديدة من الأوامر الجديدة تعرف بأسم See ويصل عددها الى 70 أمراً وتعمل هذه الأوامر الجديدة على تسريع قدرة التعرف على الصوت وسرعة عرض الوسائط السمعية والبصرية (لقطات الفيديو) والبرامج المجسمة، أما بنتيوم 4 فيفخر باحتوائه على 144 أمراً جديداً بالاضافة الى أوامر MMX وأوامر SSE. 

يدعم كل من معالجAthlon ومعالج Duron مجموعة أوامر Enbanced 3D Now والتي تضيف 24 أمراً جديداً على الأوامر الموجودة بالإضافة إلى تدعيم أوامر MMX ويدعم معالج Cyrix III كلا من الأوامر MMX وأوامر 3D Now. 


التوفير فى استهلاك الطاقة 

من الممكن توفير الطاقة المستهلكة عن طريق تخفيض سرعة وحدة التشغيل ولكن هذا سيؤثر بالطبع على كفاءة الآداء ، ولأن الطاقة تتناسب مع مربع الفولتات لكن التوفير فى مقدار الفولتات قد يؤدى إلى توفير استهلاك الطاقة . 

ويمكن لتقنية Speed Stelp فى انتل أن يؤدى الى خفض استهلاك بنسبة 4% وفى نفس الوقت الاحتفاظ بـ 80% من أداء وحدة التشغيل ، ويمكنها أن تخفض من استهلاك الطاقة أثناء تشغيل البرامج التى لا تحتاج إلى إعادة تشغيل الجهاز وتقنية Speed Step متوفرة في معالج Mobile MH266 Pentium III والذى يعمل بسرعة 600 و 650 و 700 و 750 ميجاهرتز وتخفض من استهلاك الطاقة فى هذا المعالج من 1.6 فولت إلى 1.35 فولت وقي مجال توفير الاستهلاك تنخفض السرعة من 750 ميجاهرتز إلى 600 ميجاهرتز ومن 700 الى 550 ميجاهرتز ومن 650 و 600 الى 500 ميجاهرتز . 

لم تدخل انتل تقنية Speet Setp فى معالج Celeron للأجهزة المحمولة ، وبخلاف ذلك يتشابه هذا المعالج الرخيص الثمن مع لنتيوم III للأجهزة المحمولة فى كثير من النواحى . 

أما شركة AMD فقد أعلنت مؤخراً عن تقنيتها لتوفير الوقت والتى تسمى Power Now وهى متوافرة فى كل من المعالج Mobile K6-2t والمعالج Mobile K6-III وكلاهما مصنع بتقنية 0.18 ميكرو تستخدم تقنية Power Now! نفس المفهوم الذى تستخدمه تقنية Speed Step لأنها تخفض الفولتات 1.4 و 2 فولت حسب احتياجات المعالج . 


معالجات الكمبيوتر المحمول 

تستهلك المعالجات قدراً كبيراً من الطاقة فمعالج Celeron إنتاج انتل يستهلك حوالى 29 وات وكان أول جيل من هذا المعالج يستهلك حوالى 28 وات وتستهلك الأنواع الجديدة من معالجات انتل حوالى 18 وات . 

بالمقارنة بما سبق تتميز معالجات Duron, Athlon بالشراهة الكبيرة فى الطاقة فهى تستهلك حوالى ضعف ما تيتهلكه معالجات انتل تحت نفس الظروف القصوى ، أما معالج Cyrix III فيستهلك حوالى 10 وات فى اقصى مدى للتشغيل وهو ما يعنى أنه سينجح نجاحاً كبيراً إذا استغلت هذه الخاصية فى اجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمولة . 


أسرع ... وأسرع 

وهكذا نجد العديد من الفروق بين التصميمات والمعالجات المتنافسة ولكن لا يعنى بالضرورة وجود فروق ضخمة فى كفاءة الاداء والتشغيل . 

وشهد سوق لمعالجات تغييرات ضخمة خاصة فى ظهور معالج اثلون الذى يهدد عرش انتل وينافسها على صدارة سوق المعالجات الأسرع والأكثر قوة . 

لا يمثل الفارق فى كفاءة الأداء عاملاً كبيراً فى تحديد الفائز فى هذه المنافسة فالسعر يمثل عاملا كبيرا كذلك بالنسبة للعديد من الناس ويحدد فى كثير من الحالات المنتصر فى المعركة وتعد عروض معالج Duron الذى ينافس معالج Celeron من الأخبار السارة لكثير من الناس الذين يرغبون فى تحقيق اكفأ باسعار اقل والمساحة التى ستشهد منافسة مشتعلة هى ساحة المعالجات الدقيقة Microprocessors والتى تزداد فى السرعة أكثر وأكثر . الموضوع منقول


----------



## Engineerbadr (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## marwan adam (15 أكتوبر 2011)

i accept


----------



## a.alkareem (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا​


----------

